# Landscape Lighting - Placement Question



## btwint (Apr 15, 2018)

I have seen several landscape lighting topics and some great looking projects. I am hoping to be the next to post but before I get started I am looking for some suggestions. I am going to get my products from Volt but my questions are around placement, brightness, and beam angle.

Front:

I have seen a rule of thumb to light the corners, columns, and between windows. My columns are near a corner, should I treat this as one or should I treat the columns separately?

We are on a basement lot so the front sits up a bit. Should I get brighter bulbs to throw enough light up higher?

What type light should I use to up light the tree in the front yard?

Rear:

I have several clusters of trees. I want to light some of them up. What should I use? Beam angle and brightness?

I have attached some pictures and I have marked where I think the house lights should go. Let me know your thoughts.

- Chris.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I read the corner thing too, and didn't understand it. My preference would be to place the "corner" lights halfway between the windows and each corner. On the right side where there is less space between the windows and the corners, you could go with a narrower beam angle (~35°). Same with the columns - I would probably go with ~12-15° for those.

On the height of your house, it may take some experimentation to figure out what you like, but I wouldn't necessarily say you will want brighter bulbs. The masonry is light colored, so it will reflect light well. If it was tall and dark colored, I would probably say yes, step it up a little.

Be sure and scroll through the Volt photo gallery for ideas - here is one with some similarities:








I don't have any experience lighting trees, so I will yield to someone else on those questions. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

btwint said:


> What type light should I use to up light the tree in the front yard?
> Rear:
> I have several clusters of trees. I want to light some of them up. What should I use? Beam angle and brightness?
> 
> - Chris.


Chris, I am no expert to lighting but I did my fair amount of research and for a "cluster of trees" you want to go with the widest beam angle and brightest light fixture.

You also have to understand that the further away the light is from the tree the more area it will cover. It looks like you have grass so you should buy a type of "well light" that sits flush with the grass. This way, you don't knock it down with your mower.

Check this one out, the widest beam angle is 110 degrees and has the brightest led bulb of 5W.

https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-12v-well-lights-led-articulator/p/VWL-510-BBZ


----------

